# Best Cap for 82mm Slim Filter



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 9, 2013)

I use B+W 82mm Slim MRC UV Filter for my 16-35 f/2.8 L II & 24-70 f/2.8 VC lenses.
The problem with that filter is that you cannot use the regular lens cap as the slim filter does not have any threading ... B+W does provide a lens cap but it keeps falling off all the time. 
So my question is that do any of you use a lens cap for 82mm slim filter and does the cap stay on securely? if yes, please give me the brand name or better yet a web link where I can buy it online.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 9, 2013)

I'd recommend exchanging the slim filters for XS-Pro filters - only slightly thicker (3.4mm vs. 3mm) and has front threads so the Canon caps work. I use an XS-Pro MRC UV on my 16-35L II, there's no additional vignetting.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 9, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> I'd recommend exchanging the slim filters for XS-Pro filters - only slightly thicker (3.4mm vs. 3mm) and has front threads so the Canon caps work. I use an XS-Pro MRC UV on my 16-35L II, there's no additional vignetting.


Thank you very much
Just one more question, I see there are 2 kinds (on B&H website, but they do not specify the height), which one of these do you use:
82mm XS-Pro Clear MRC-Nano 007?
OR
82 XS-Pro UV MRC-Nano 010M?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 9, 2013)

For a dSLR, there's no difference between UV and Clear. I'd get whichever is cheaper.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 9, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> For a dSLR, there's no difference between UV and Clear. I'd get whichever is cheaper.


Thanks for the reply ... I am aware that they do not make any difference, what I wanted to know was their thickness as you had earlier said 3.4mm ... so I wanted to know which one you got that is 3.4mm thick (as B&H does not seem to specify the thickness. Also, there is just a $10 difference between the two. But having read your earlier post again I noticed you had clearly mentioned "UV" :-[
Thanks for your helpful advice ... much appreciated.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 9, 2013)

http://www.schneideroptics.com/info/faq/bw.htm#qu26

The XS-Pro mount is 3.4mm thick, whichever glass is in it. 

I have UV filters because those were cheaper when I bought them. If I was buying an 82mm filter from B&H today, I'd get Clear because it's $12 cheaper, and more importantly, it's in stock.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 9, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 10, 2013)

this lens cap works well
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/82mm-82-White-Balance-Lens-Cap-WB-Custom-Filter-Mount-/320912060671?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_15&hash=item4ab7d970ff

see in the pic there is a seperate ring? that is supposed to screw into the filter thread and the cap is a snug pop on or off fit its snug enough that by not bothering with their supplied ring the cap will fit tightly over the outside diameter of the filter.

they actually also work quite well for custom white balance too even in mixed lighting and are much more convenient than a grey card


----------



## crasher8 (Feb 11, 2013)

XS Pro.


----------



## joshmurrah (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm late to this topic, but Neuro also veered me in the right direction, and I ended up swapping my slim for an XS Pro filter on my 16-35 II. Works great!


----------



## jp121 (Feb 11, 2013)

+1 made the same mistake & got the slim first. Got sick of the slim cap & bought the B+W 82 010 UV - Haze MRC nano XS-Pro DIGITAL.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 11, 2013)

wickidwombat said:


> this lens cap works well
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/82mm-82-White-Balance-Lens-Cap-WB-Custom-Filter-Mount-/320912060671?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_15&hash=item4ab7d970ff
> 
> see in the pic there is a seperate ring? that is supposed to screw into the filter thread and the cap is a snug pop on or off fit its snug enough that by not bothering with their supplied ring the cap will fit tightly over the outside diameter of the filter.
> ...


If it fits snugly without falling off on a 82mm slim filter, I'd rather get this than a expensive XS-Pro ... but I didn't quite understand the concept of this cap ... do you use this? how does it work?


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 11, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > this lens cap works well
> ...


yeah its easty to use 
with the cap on the lens flick it over to mf
point camera at scene you are going to shoot with AWB enabled
take a pic
set that pic as custom white balance pic 
flick AF switch back to AF (annoying when you forget this part)
carry on shooting


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 12, 2013)

wickidwombat said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > wickidwombat said:
> ...


Sorry, I think I didn't ask the question correctly ... I am not talking about the WB ... what I wanted to know was how does the cap fit, because you said:
_"see in the pic there is a seperate ring? that is supposed to screw into the filter thread and the cap is a snug pop on or off fit its snug enough that by not bothering with their supplied ring the cap will fit tightly over the outside diameter of the filter"_

I am a bit confused, do I need to attach the separate ring in order to fit the cap snugly on to my 82mm slim filter?
I am not interested int the custom WB part as I already have a Rogue ExpoDisc and a WhiBal ... I am only interested in the cap for my 82mm slim filter.


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 14, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > Rienzphotoz said:
> ...


oh it fits because you just forget about the mounting ring it comes with and it snuggly fits over the filter itself
ie the inside diameter of the cap = the outside diameter of the filter


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 14, 2013)

wickidwombat said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > wickidwombat said:
> ...


OK, thanks.


----------

